
Human Mini-Brains Implanted in Mice Integrated with Their Animal Hosts – Inverse - ykm
https://www.inverse.com/article/51589-organoids-grow-blood-vessels-and-neurons
======
bediger4000
Holy cow, didn't we learn from "Secrets of Nimh"? This kind of hubris leads to
the downfall of mankind.

